# [EVDL] EV Drag bike for sale with Prestolite MTC4001 motor



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just posted my drag bike on the EV Trading Post. I will sell the motor s=
eparately. Take a look here for more details and feel free to contact me w=
ith any questions.

http://home.comcast.net/~damonhenry/evdragbike.htm

damon =


_________________________________________________________________
Windows Live=99 SkyDrive=99: Get 25 GB of free online storage.
http://windowslive.com/online/skydrive?ocid=3DTXT_TAGLM_WL_SD_25GB_062009
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090610/a8f6c305=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Damon,
Nicely done ad! I hope you get some action from it.
It seems that drag bikes are very popular these days.-Thos



> damon henry <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> > I just posted my drag bike on the EV Trading Post. I will sell the motor
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks,

I picked this up off Craigslist a couple of years ago, but it's never made =
it up high enough on the list to get it on the track. Now with Mike headin=
g off to college I'm looking for some funds. If I don't get any offers I a=
m happy with before hand I might try and get it on the track for the Waylan=
d Invitational and see if I can drum up any interest that way.

damon

> Date: Thu, 11 Jun 2009 11:05:12 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Drag bike for sale with Prestolite MTC4001 motor
> =

> Damon,
> Nicely done ad! I hope you get some action from it.
> It seems that drag bikes are very popular these days.-Thos
> =

> On Wed, Jun 10, 2009 at 11:01 AM, damon henry <[email protected]>wro=
te:
> =

> >
> > I just posted my drag bike on the EV Trading Post. I will sell the mot=
or
> > separately. Take a look here for more details and feel free to contact=
me
> > with any questions.
> >
> > http://home.comcast.net/~damonhenry/evdragbike.htm<http://home.comcast.=
net/%7Edamonhenry/evdragbike.htm>
> >
> > damon
> >
> > _________________________________________________________________
> > Windows Live=99 SkyDrive=99: Get 25 GB of free online storage.
> > http://windowslive.com/online/skydrive?ocid=3DTXT_TAGLM_WL_SD_25GB_0620=
09
> > -------------- next part --------------
> > An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> > URL:
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090610/a8f6c305/=
attachment.html
> > _______________________________________________
> > General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> > Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> > Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
> >
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090611/2c1736=
1a/attachment.html =

> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =


_________________________________________________________________
Windows Live=99 SkyDrive=99: Get 25 GB of free online storage.
http://windowslive.com/online/skydrive?ocid=3DTXT_TAGLM_WL_SD_25GB_062009
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090611/692080be=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan. I believe that it is runnig the same prestolite
motor that is powering my Silver Bullet (1982 280ZX). Of course, I have 3 of
them rather than 1, but the torque is definitely there for the ride!
Look forward to seeing you at the E-vent! -Tom



> damon henry <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Thanks,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well the EV Drag bike found a new home and will not be seeing the dragstrip=
, at least not in it's current form. It went to an electrathon racer who i=
s mostly interested in the motor and rear swingarm assembly. He is plannin=
g on including it in his street legal 3 wheel streamliner project he is wor=
king on. You can catch a glimpse of his record breaking electrathon stream=
liner on the salt flats here. http://destinyparts.com/2605.html

It's going to be a kind of show and tell project using a 12 foot body as op=
posed to the 9 foot body he took to the salt flats. He wants it to be a sh=
owcase for performance and efficiency so it should be pretty cool. It won'=
t be a daily driver, but he will be taking it to shows and driving it occas=
ionally. Perhaps I will see it at the dragstrip sometime for an exhibition=
run or two. If he managed to get an Etek to push him to 90mph he really o=
ught be able to make something that can fly with that Prestolite 

damon



_________________________________________________________________
Hotmail=AE has ever-growing storage! Don=92t worry about storage limits. =

http://windowslive.com/Tutorial/Hotmail/Storage?ocid=3DTXT_TAGLM_WL_HM_Tuto=
rial_Storage_062009
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090614/dff6d982=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

